# Barbie Doll



## linescum (Mar 4, 2010)

One day a fella was driving home when he suddenly realized that it 
was his daughter's birthday and -- shock -- he hadn't bought her 
anything. Out of the corner of his eye he notices a shopping mall. 
Knowing that it was 'now or never', he pulls his car through three 
lanes of traffic, finds a parking bay and runs into the mall. 

After a frantic search he finds a toy store, goes inside and 
attracts the attention of the shop assistant. When asked what he'd 
like, he simply says: "a Barbie Doll". 

The shop assistant looks at him in a condescending manner and asks, 
"So Sir, which Barbie would that be?" 

The man looks surprised so the assistant continues, "We have Barbie 
Goes To the Ball at $19.99, Barbie goes Shopping at $19.99, Barbie 
goes Clubbing at $19.99, Barbie Goes To The Gym at $19.99, Cyber 
Barbie at $19.99 and Divorced Barbie at $249.99." 

The man can't help himself and asks, "why is Divorced Barbie $249.99 
when all those other Barbies are selling for $19.99???" 

"Well Sir, that's quite obvious!" says the assistant, 

"Divorced Barbie comes with Ken's house, Ken's car, Ken's furniture ....


----------



## jdt (Mar 5, 2010)

as the father of a soon to be four year old gril I got to laughing about the various styles before the punch line of the joke because just last week I asked my wife at toys r us how many friggin barbies there are now


----------

